# Crappie Help



## zkoinis (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello, I was wondering if there were any good lakes, creeks, reseviors, etc withing about 30 miles of Vermilion to get some crappie? and also what would work best this time of year?

Thanks a bunch

ZK


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I personally have no experience in that area, but I have heard great things about the Sandusky Bay area. Never fished it, but have heard things....

Hopefully, someone will get you some answers on the crappies.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Crappies right now, dont seem to want to prespawn or not! This weather has them all messed up. I have however taken a few that are starting to get fat! Nothing big just yet around here.As far as baits, use smaller baits for now and work your sizes up twords fall.This is what I do and seems to work well for me.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Being in Vermillion your on the Lake proper side.
Two things you can try.
First travel up the Vermillion river a ways to where the river becomes smaller and there's less boat traffic.
Crappies like shallow water and more quiet conditions when they get Mother natures call to produce.
Then you gave the distance of 30 miles now that opens a whole new ball game.
Huron, Sandusky enter the Bay Area off the lake proper and those areas draw Millions of crappies into the shallows for spawning.
Take a drive in the next week or so and head around Huron shoreline and Sandusky. You'll find alot of areas by watching for shorebound fisher people that know the areas and head for the catch.
For someone new to going after Carppies in those areas I tell them, Mothers Day signals the start of the movement and it continues strong till the last week in May than starts to taper off.
Vertical jigging small jigs around Marinas and dock areas work well in locating them and when they settle on their nests casting jigs produce many takers seeing they strike anything that comes near the nest.
Sandusky Bay area offers alot of shelter for the crappies from the wind and seeing that alot of areas are shallow ( below 8 feet) it warms and stays steady with temps, which is to the crappies liking.
There is over 29 miles of favored crappie areas in the Bay all the way to Catawba area, it's just scouting and watching for the fishermen in place to find them.
Write down the best areas you come upon and you have a start on locating them year after year.

Hope it helps,
JimG


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

hey jimg have u started hitting any behind damons and around battery park Marina yet, and when u fish for crappie behind damons do u fish on the lake side or the side of the boat docks


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Both Damon's and Battery Park are at around 51* and the water is still somewhat stained.
Today I picked up two at Battery Park but not without alot of work.
I still feel the start is only days away if the warmth continues.

At Damoin's the boats have started to be put in so most of the inner walls are closed to fisherman.
On the outter walls the blue gill bite is starting and I look for evening crappie bite to start with the continuing warmth.

Seems like just about every area is late this year because of the late spring.

Hope it helps,
JimG


----------



## zkoinis (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your help, I'll be out this week and weekend trying my luck at it!

ZK


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Well guys I was down at Battery Park at 5 a.m. this morning seeing that I'm working afternoons this week and I thought I'd let you know they are starting to come around.
I started casting various jigs and ended up with a 1/32 oz. pony head jig with small spinner and a 1 1/2 inch grub body blue and white sparkle to start to land some decent crappies.
The bite started at 5:20 a.m. and lasted till 7:30 before it tapered off.
The water is high right now and I casted out allowing the jig to fall a 3 to 4 count and keeping the rod tip high, I slowly cranked back. it was just as I started to retrieve the lure the hits came. When I would get near shore the smaller ones would hit. 3/4 were white crappies and the black were bigger and deeper.

So I would say this is the start up time and it should get better. I kinda feel though that the evening bite towards sunset may be better than the morning right now only because of the daytime warm-up.

There was only one other person fishing and he was using minnows and he just couldn't get them to bite.

Thought I'd pass this along.
I was in the Marina along the rock wall which face the boat slips. I believe though that as they move in all the areas will start to produce. The stained water is starting to clear , so that's good too.

Tight Lines, now to clean fish.
JimG


----------

